# Songs of Zion (Revised) - When expected?



## Puritan Scot (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anyone know when the revised edition of Michael Bushnell's "Songs of Zion" is expected to become available ?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 26, 2010)

I wish it was out yesterday.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 26, 2010)

This year is the plan, and lots of work to do to accomplish that, but we are working and will be working hard to pull that off.
CPP to Publish Michael Bushell’s The Songs of Zion | Naphtali Press


----------



## R Harris (Apr 26, 2010)

NaphtaliPress said:


> This year is the plan, and lots of work to do to accomplish that, but we are working and will be working hard to pull that off.
> CPP to Publish Michael Bushell’s The Songs of Zion | Naphtali Press



So will this be the "2nd revision," with the first being the 1993 book revising his original 1977 book?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't recall the litany of previous editions. I know Mike believes this latest is a major reworking, so much as to be almost if not a new work.


R Harris said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > This year is the plan, and lots of work to do to accomplish that, but we are working and will be working hard to pull that off.
> ...


----------



## R Harris (Apr 26, 2010)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I don't recall the litany of previous editions. I know Mike believes this latest is a major reworking, so much as to be almost if not a new work.


[/QUOTE]

Interesting. Looking forward to it, it should be quite a piece, considering the debate and practice which has transpired over the last 17 years. I have no doubt he will reference the 1993 edition and make comment on what has been happening since then.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes; Mike is expanding treatment of the regulative principle over previous iterations, and taking up some of the arguments of more recent literature wrt exclusive psalmody.


----------

